# Schlauchboot



## CyTrobIc (11. Juni 2003)

Tach freunde,

ich hab mir ein Schlauchboot zum Angeln geholt es is 2,80 lang und 1,50 breit und soll ca: 240 kg tragen (vieeel Fisch )

Ruder und blasebalg etc. sind auch dabei und das für 65 € !!!
Ist ja relativ günstig oder ?

Jetzt mal ne Frage was ausser Schwimmwesten und Anker brauch ich noch wenn ich auf der Ostsee damit angeln will ?

danke, mfg Gerrit


----------



## Franky (11. Juni 2003)

Hmm... Nachdem, was uns da am WE passierte: 'n Motor...
Ich weiss ja nicht, was das für ein "Fender" :q ist (Boden, max. Motorisierung, max. zugel. Personenzahl etc.), aber wenn Dir ein ablandiger Wind in das Ding packt, hast Du mit Rudern allein ein Problem! 
Auf jeden Fall mit an Bord gehört ein Schöpfgefäß, das Du auch als Bord-WC benutzen kannst, Wasserdichte Regenkleidung (für den Fall, dass Du Wasser übernimmst  - auch Spritzwasser ist unangenehm!), wasserdichte Verpackungen dafür (schau mal im Kajakzubehör nach "Kentersäcken"). 1. Hilfe-Set, Sonnencreme, Sonnenbrille (am besten eine Pol-Brille), Getränke und und und...
Wenn Du einen Motor Dir zulegen willst (bis 5 PS (3,68 kW) sind führerscheinfrei), MÜSSEN Werkzeug und Ersatzteile mit: Ersatzreissleine, Ersatzkerze, beim 4-Takter evtl. ein halber Liter Öl zum Nachfüllen, Splinte, Scherstifte etc. - ebenfalls alles möglichst wasserdicht verpackt.
Meine Empfehlung wäre, wenn zugelassen, ein 4 - 5 PS 2-Taktmotor mit externem Tank. Bei einem solch kleinen Boot kommt es auf fast jedes Kilo Gewicht an, dass man irgendwo sparen kann.


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. Juni 2003)

hi wollt eigentlich nur rudern und dann nur bei anlandigem wind raus (kurz hinter die 2 sandbank) ca: 200 - 300 m, mehr nicht, ich hab gehört ich brauch ne signallampe !?


----------



## petipet (11. Juni 2003)

Hi CyTrobIc,

ein Kompass gehört auch unbedingt mit an Bord. Zur Not tuts auch ein Schülerkompass für kleines Geld. Auch bei schönsten Ententeich Bedingungen verschwindet die Küste schon mal schnell im Dunst. Vom richtigen Nebel ganz zu schweigen. Ohne so ein Teil siehst du dann ganz alt aus.

Gruß:z :z :z petipet


----------



## Pete (11. Juni 2003)

auf die ostsee gehören solche boote grundsätzlich nicht...bin mir (fast) sicher, dass nach den schlimmen unglücken der diesjährigen , noch jungen saison harte bandagen seitens des wasserschutzes kommen werden...
ich vermute, dass für die see führerscheinpflicht (egal ob nur 5 ps oder nicht) kommen wird, dass bootsklassifizierungen vorgenommen werden, die seetauglichkeit attestieren werden...zudem wird es noch strengere kontrollen auch in hinsicht auf notwendig mitzuführende sicherheitsausrüstungen geben, dazu härtere strafen bei verstößen...hab da von einigen küstenbewohnern, die an den quellen sitzen, am wochenende viel darüber hören können...
jüngstes ereignis in dranske: ein asiatischer sportsfreund paddelt am herrentagswochenende mit nem schlauchboot bei ablandigem wind raus, um auf hörnies zu angeln...fazit: fast 30 sm entfernt, auf halbem weg nach mön, hat die küstenwache ihn aufgegabelt...

und da denkts du über sowas nach?...lass es, junge...


----------



## rob (11. Juni 2003)

@pete:da hast du vollkommen recht,aber was hältst du von den vielen bellyboat_anglern die ohne all dem auf see 'herumgurcken' ?
gelten da nicht gleiche bestimmungen..is doch genauso gefährlich,oder!?
lg rob


----------



## siegerlaender (11. Juni 2003)

hallo zusammen!#h 
auch ich bin ziemlich oft mit dem schlauchboot auf der ostsee unterwegs. ich habe ein 3,10 m zodiac mit 5 ps außenborder. selbst bei rauhem wasser gabs da noch nie probleme......aaaaber, ohne motor würde ich NIE auf die ostsee fahren! so schnell kannst niemals rudern!


----------



## til (11. Juni 2003)

Ausserdem sind Schlauchboote echt Scheisse zum Rudern, ohne Motor würd ich das auch nicht machen.
Was noch an Bord gehört: Signalflagge, Lampe, ein "Haken", vielleicht ein Driftsack (ein Eimer ist da besser als garnix), ein Horn(Tröte), ein Echolot, ein Downrigger, eine Galionsfigur, ein Galeerensklave, eine Kanone, Sauerkraut oder Zitrusfrüchte gegen Skorbut, Trinkwasservorräte, Glasperlen um mit den Einheimischen zu Handeln...


----------



## Franky (11. Juni 2003)

@ Gerrit:
Ja, für Boote besteht eine Pflicht zur Lichterführung. Bei Nacht (lt. Uhrzeit von Sonnenuntergang - Sonnenaufgang) und unsichtigem Wetter muss son Ding an. Normalerweise... Leider haben nicht alle Boote die Mindestbeleuchtung dran... Bei Tag und guter Sicht reicht es allerdings, wenn das Ding gebrauchsfertig irgendwo im Boot liegt.
Den Kompass hatte ich übrigens vergessen... #t (Danke PP)  Ein Hand-GPS tut's zur Not auch... 

@ Peter:
Ein "richtiges" SChlauchboot kann schon auf die Ostsee raus, wenn es entsprechend stabil und motorisierbar ist. Die Badeboote gehören bestenfalls in Strandnähe zum rumspielen und baden!

@ Rob:
Bellybootfahrer unterliegen dem gleichen Risiko wie Ruderer auf der Ostsee: auch sie müssten mit Muskelkraft gegen Wind und Strömung ankämpfen. Am WE durften wir das leider mit erleben, als die MS "Knurri" einen ziemlich fertigen Daniel wieder an Land schleppte...

@ Volker:
DAS ist ein taugliches Schlauchboot!!! :m Ich durfte auch schonmal in so'nem Ding mitfahren - allerdings "nur" auf unserem Baggersee zum Mülleinsammeln.
Allein der aufblasbare Kiel, ohne den ich nicht mehr irgendwo hinfahren möchte, geschweige denn wieder in ein Schlauchboot ohne einsteige, bringt eine Masse an Stabilität und Fahrkomfort.
Zwar ist Detlev ohne Kiel gefahren (wasn das fürn Lappen da unterm Holzboden? ) aber das ging noch mal so grade.


----------



## havkat (11. Juni 2003)

Moin CryTrobIc!

Sorry, aber die Beschreibung deines Bootes hört sich nach "Ertrinkungshilfe" an.
Wieviel Luftkammern? Sicherheitsventile?

So was hat auf  See nix zu suchen!

Schlauchboote sind eine gute Alternative, wie z:B. das "Zodiac" vom Siegerländer.
Aber GFK-Boden und Motorisierung sind auch ein "kleiner" Unterschied.

Versuch mal 300m gegen Starkwind zu rudern. Glaube nicht, daß dir ein Wetterumschwung ´ne Stunde Zeit lässt um nach Hause zu kommen.

Ich weiß wovon ich rede, bin mal mit einem 18ft GFK-Boot in echte Seenot geraten, weil der Motor die Grätsche machte. (Gewittersturm im Langelandsbelt)
Treibanker am Bug, Schwimmwesten, eine funktionierende Lenzpumpe und vor allem die richtige Windrichtung haben bewirkt, daß ich hier und jetzt klug*******n kann.


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. Juni 2003)

danke @ Franky und Petipet und rest 

-------------------------------------



> Ich weiß wovon ich rede, bin mal mit einem 18ft GFK-Boot in echte Seenot geraten, weil der Motor die Grätsche machte.



und manche haben nicht mal hilfspaddel dabei ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







naja, ich will ja nur bis zur sandbank, damit ich rüberschmeissen kann  dort wo ich angle isses dann max 1,5m auf der sandbank tief, dahinter dann 4 m. ist im schnitt 150m von land, also nicht soo extrem, war früher schon ein paarmal mitnm schlauchboot auf der ostsee (ohne anker  ).

ich denke das geht.

EDIT: Achja 3 Luftkammern, 2 Sicherheitsventile.


----------



## havkat (11. Juni 2003)

> und manche haben nicht mal hilfspaddel dabei



Stimmt. Paddel hatten wir keine.
Nur zwei Riemen. Hätten, bei der See, auch zwei Kochlöffel sein können.

Oder glaubst du, daß man bei Orkanböen und überkommender See mal eben an Land rudern, tschuldigung, paddeln kann?

Nich wirklich oder?


----------



## saza (11. Juni 2003)

Moin CyTrobIc,
ich muss  havkat Recht geben. Nur weil Du da schon einige Male warst bzw. es schon mal gemacht hast, ist es nicht sicher. Ich habe mal 2 Freunde aus Seenot gerettet. Ich wußte nur das Sie draußen waren. Schönstes Wetter. Doch dann fing es an zu hacken. Ich habe ganz schön Schiss um die Jung's gehabt. Wenn Du niemanden so schei*e Gefühle machen willst, besorg dir einen Motor - so das Boot einen Spiegel hat. Wenn nicht, lass es besser sein und kaufe Dir ne gute Hose. Es ist ja nur 1,5 Meter tief. 
Sorry für den etwas harschen Ton, aber auch du hast nur ein LEBEN.  Klingt jetzt vielleicht besserwisserisch, aber SIcherheitz geht nun mal vor.

Gruss  Saza


----------



## Albatros (11. Juni 2003)

Hi CyTrobIc#h

ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen. Bei 65€ kann ich nur davon ausgehen, daß es sich hier um ein Badeboot ohne festen Holzspiegel und ohne die Möglichkeit einen kräftigen 4-5 PS Motor anschließen zu können. Also ich würde mit so einem Ding mit Sicherheit nicht auf die Ostsee fahren, sondern bestenfalls nur in Binnengewässern, wo ich die Möglichkeit habe, bei einem Unglück auch noch an rettende Ufer schwimmen zu können. Nichts für ungut, aber Du must die Reaktionen auf Dein neues Schlauchboot, verstehen.  #h


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. Juni 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmm *langesgesichtmach* shit


----------



## Franky (11. Juni 2003)

@ Gerrit:
Nimms bitte nicht tragisch, aber mit solchem "Spielzeug", wie Du es Dir offensichtlich zugelegt hast, ist schlecht spielen!!!
Das letzte WE hat wirklich gezeigt, wie schnell das Wetter umkippen kann! Eben noch absoluter Ententeich und schon siehst Du die Böenkragen auf Dich zu rasen. Dann ist es meistens schon zu spät um umzukehren...
Wir wissen nicht genau, was Sonntag im Bereich von Rerik bis Kühlungsborn los war - aber als sich der Sturm etwas legte, konnten wir den Rettungskreuzer draussen im Einsatz sehen.
So möchte ich persönlich keinen Boardie an Land zurückkehren wissen!
Auch "nur" 150 m vom Ufer kann es Dich eiskalt erwischen. Ich bin just for fun ohne alles mal knapp 300 m - 500 m mit der Anka (4 PS hintendran) rausgegurkt (an jenem Sonntag) - Junge, was hat der Wind da reingegriffen... Mit Ruder hatten wir 100 m beim Daddeln (Baden) kein Problem, aber bei 200 m hats schon anders ausgesehen!
Boot - ja; Spielzeug - nein!
Ein paar Hersteller, die Boote bauen:
Bayside, Zodiac, Quicksilver.

Von Sevvylor kann ich Dir nur abraten: die Dinger sehen nicht sonderlich stabil aus-


----------



## CyTrobIc (12. Juni 2003)

aber wo is der unterschied zu einem Belly Boot ? Ist ja "fast" nix anderes.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Juni 2003)

Doch schon, ein belly ist klein und bietet dem Wind wenig angriffsfläche. Ausserdem liegt der Schwerpunkt sehr tief.

Just Monsters
Holger

Der sich mit seinem Paddelschlauchboot wegen Windgefahr nichtmal auf die Möhne/Bigge Traut.


----------



## kh (12. Juni 2003)

Ich fahre auch ab und zu mit nem 2,7m Schlauchboot und nem 5PS Motor zur Ostsee, aber auch nur bei gutem Wetter (wenig Wind). Auch dann fahre ich höchsten bis zu 1nem km raus. Die Angst ist immer dabei, das der Motor mal schlapp machen könnte.
Habe einmal eine schlechte/lehrreiche Erfahrung dort gemacht. Wind der Stärke 5-6 kam ablandig, wir wollten nur 200-300m weit raus fahren. Gerade als ich und mein Sohn ca. 100m raus waren drehte der Wind schräg-auflandig. Da geht einem der Arsch auf Grundeis, auch mit Motor. Die 100m zurück zum Strand waren ein Höllenritt und unendlich. Ungefähr 50m vor dem Strand setzte irgendwas vom Boot auf einem Felsen auf, ich dachte schon jetzt ist die Schraube weg, es war aber nur der Geber vom Fischfinder (Glück gehabt). Bei den Wellen die da waren, ist nichts mehr mit paddeln. Seit dem hab ich einen riesen Respekt vor der Ostsee, auch bei Ententeichwetter. Mein 2,7m Schlauchboot ist mir dafür eigentlich zu klein. Das nächste was ich mir zulege ist mind. 3,8m mit nem stärkeren Motor. Mit 5PS kommt man bei Wetterumschwung auch nicht mal eben schnell an Land zurück, wenn der Wind dann auch noch von vorne kommt.


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2003)

@ Holger:
auch wenn vom Thema weg:
Sicher ist der Schwerpunkt im BB generell etwas tiefer - aber dafür ist das BB auch immer etwas höher als ein SB (Rückenlehne).
AUsserdem hat man einen eher ungünstigen Winkel im Wasser beim Paddeln, so dass man nicht optimal die ganze Kraft im Sitzen auf die FLossen bringen kann. Da müsste man sich praktisch "umdrehen" und bäuchlings das Ding richtung Land pullen. Das würde evtl. funktionieren.
Wie schon gesagt: Knurri Ralf hat am Sonntag Daniel ziemlich fix und alle an Land geschleppt


----------



## CyTrobIc (12. Juni 2003)

hab mir jetzt was überlegt:

das boot hat ja ösen für sone sicherheitsleine, ich wollt mir 100m seil kaufen (so abschleppseil dicke) das ich dann am ufer an nem Stein etc und an einer öse vom Boot befestigen könnte. so könnte man sich wieder an land ziehen.


----------



## Hamsterson (12. Juni 2003)

@Cytrobic
Ich habe ein Fish Hunter und bei gutem Wetter fahre ich bis 2 km vom Ufer. Aber 200-300m kannst du auch mit Luftmatraze zurücklegen. Höre nicht auf die alten hasen, die übertreiben mit der Sicherheit ein Bissl. :q


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Juni 2003)

#d #d #d #d 
Hamster, Hamster.... das Thema hatten wir schon mal mit Dir!

Du solltest die Gefahr nicht so runterspielen!


----------



## Andreas Michael (12. Juni 2003)

Ich denke nicht das es übertrieben ist was hier gepostet worden ist, das mal vorweg.

Ich habe die abschleppaktion voll mit erlebt, war selber zum gleichen Zeitpunkt mit dem BB auf dem Wasser der Wind kam mit einmal so schnell, wenn ich nicht immer wieder den anker geworfen hätte um mal ein bisschen zu verschnaufen wäre es mir wahrscheinlich genauso ergangen.

Mit dem Wetter ist nicht zu spassen.


----------



## ollidi (13. Juni 2003)

Ich denke auch, daß man nicht vorsichtig genug sein kann.
Hier  findet man manchmal ausgemusterte Schlauchboote der Bundeswehr. Die Boote sind erste Sahne. Stabil, Holzgräting und eine vernünftige Befestigungsmöglichkeit für Aubos.
Andere Fahrzeuge kann man natürlich auch ersteigern.


----------



## ThorstenECN (13. Juni 2003)

Hi,
wir waren einmal mit nem 4m Aluboot und 20PS Motor auf dem Ebro in Spanien unterwegs, als plötzlich ein Gewitter mit einem heftigen Sturm aufkam. Der Fluss war in diesem Bereich höchstens 130m breit aber das Boot lief durch die überschwappenden Wellen trotzdem nach und nach voll, während wir mit unseren 20PS höchstens noch so schnell waren wie ein normaler Spaziergänger. Das einzige was uns da vorm Untergang bewahrt hat war eine kleine windgeschützte Bucht in einer Flußbiegung Quer zu den Wellen ans Ufer fahren war nicht drin.
Wenn uns das Wetter mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee begegnet währe.........!!!
Meersangeln für mich nur vom Kutter oder Strand aus!


----------



## Caddybaerchen (13. Juni 2003)

Jetzt muss ich mal was sagen!!!
das was hamster da grad geschrieben hat war nich gerade so das wahre. 
ich bin ein aktives mitglied einer freiwilligen feuerwehr,die weser geht durch unser einsatz gebiet und wir haben nen reelles boot bei uns im stall.
mit so einer ´´nusschale´´ würde ich mich nich mal auf die weser trauen geschweige denn auf die ostsee.
wir mussten schon oft genung raus und solche strategen wieder ans land holen und ich habe es schon oft beobachtet das solche jungs auf der ostsee sehr sehr oft aufgeschmissen sind. mein kumpel ist auch vor kurzem von nem schlauchboot auf ein aluboot umgestiegen. ist echt was feines 40ps hinten dran das macht schon was her bei einem boot mit knapp 5 metern.

ich ziehe jetzt mal nen fazit:
lass es sein!!! damit wirst du keine freude haben.
wenn du es doch machst und ich sollte gerade rein zufällig mit meinem kumpel unterwegs sein wenn du in seenot bist werde ich dir dein boot wegnehmen und am strand verbrennen.
ist zwar ne straftat aber ist mir dann letztendlich egal!!!


----------



## Andreas Michael (13. Juni 2003)

Da ich grad so bei Ebay gestöbert habe hier mal was auf keinen fall fehlen darf guggst Du hier  somit biste wenigstens ein wenig sicherer auf dem Wasser:q


----------



## petipet (13. Juni 2003)

Hi CyTrobIc, @Boardies,

ich will wirklich nicht den Larry raushängen lassen. Für mich war, nach euren Postings, (Boardies) das Thema eigentlich abgefrühstückt.
Aber, es ist nun mal so. Gerade als  "Greenhorn" (nicht böse gemeint), malt man sich den Urlaub auf dem Wasser in seiner Phantasie so schön logisch brav aus. 
Mit dem Gedanken an einer Leine, als Nabelschnur: FORGET IT!
Nur ein Beispiel: Innerhalb von einer Viertelstunde ist die unter Umständen, durch alles was an Gras ect. in der Ostsee so rum gondelt, glitschiger und tonnenschwerer als du dir träumen lässt.
Überhaupt, wie die anderen Boardies schon sagten. Es gibt nicht die geringste Sicherheit, dass der Wind und die Wellen so bleiben, wie du sie vorgefunden hast.
Es gibt son Spruch: "Nordsee ist Mordsee". Für mich, nach dreissig Jahren Ostsee rund um Jütlands Ostküste und Inseln, mit zwei Motoren am Non-Plus-Ultra-Schlauchboot, (die letzten Jahre) gilt das auch für die Ostsee. 1 Meter vom Ufer.... weg, lauert der GAU.
Übertrieben?... Hab mal auf Langeland (Fredmoose) einen abgesoffenen Watfischer mit Mund zu Mund  und Herzmassage das Leben wieder eingehaucht. Der hatte nur keinen Watstock dabei und war nur ausgerutscht. Gleichgewicht verloren, bei maximal hüfthohem Wasser.
Hi, CyTrobIc, ich will dir wirklich nicht den Spass verderben. Lass dass sein, mit deiner Schüssel. Es gibt ne Menge anderer Möglichkeiten. Brandungsangeln z.B.: ohne grosses Brimborium,
wie tolle Rollen, Ruten. Gehe in den Abend zum Strand, und angel besser noch in der Nacht. Werf auf die erste Sandbank. 20 Meter reichen da völlig. Du wirst dich wundern, was du da fängst. Im Trockenem. Nichts für ungut.

Es grüßt...petipet aus Sprockytown

:z


----------



## havkat (13. Juni 2003)

@CyTrobIc

Wenn dir Querströmung in die "Nabelschnur" greift, biste ratzifatzi wieder am Ufer.

@Hamsterson

Nur die Harten kommen in´n Garten, oder was? #d 
Kannst ja machen was du willst. Is´n freies Land.

Aber die See is voll mit ersoffenen "Helden".


----------



## CyTrobIc (13. Juni 2003)

Tach,

bin ja selbst an der Ostsee aufgewachsen, 12 Jahre lang, Westermarkelsdorf auf Fehmarn, dort sind wir als 10 Jährige schon auf der Ostsee gepaddelt, da kannt ich aber auch das Wetter und die Strömungen etc.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Juni 2003)

Oh Mann.... wieder mal das Thema um die Sicherheit ?
Wie schon seit langem, sage ich nur dazu :
Sicherheit geht vor Allem !!!


----------



## Hamsterson (16. Juni 2003)

Schlauchboot ist viel sicherer als ein BB, schon aus dem Grunde, dass man an den Ufer 3 bis 5 mal schneller ankommt.


----------



## saza (16. Juni 2003)

Ja genau!!
Schon wegen der zur Verfügung stehenden Angriffsfläche des Windes. #d #d 
Mit solchen Beiträgen spielst Du mit dem Leben anderer Boardies. Mann denk doch mal nach!:e :e :e
Wie soll das denn überhaupt gehen?


----------



## Hamsterson (16. Juni 2003)

Das was ich schreibe, sind meine eigene Erfahrungen und keine Aufdemsofaüberlegungen. Und ihr spielt mit dem Leben anderer boardies und nicht ich.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Juni 2003)

Moin Hamsterson!
Unterlass doch bitte deine unqualifizierten Aussagen. Du kannst in der Tat machen was du willst auf der Ostsee. Aber gebe bitte nicht den Boardies die ernstgemeinte Ratschläge brauchen solche "Tipps". Das kann doch wohl nicht war sein!
Du kannst doch nicht ein Badeboot, denn das ist es doch eigentlich worüber wir hier reden, mit einem Bellyboot vergleichen. Ein lediglich ruderbares oder paddelbares Schlauchboot kann man doch überhaupt nicht ordentlich steuern. Geschweige denn gegen den Wind ankommen. Die Windangriffsfläche ist erheblich größer als du mit Paddeln wet machen kannst. Beim Bellyboot sitzt du im oder über dem Wasser und arbeitest mit den Füßen. Die Windangriffsfläche ist halb so groß wie beim Schlauchboot.
@ cytropic : Mit dem Boot wie du es beschreibst solltest du nicht zum angeln auf die See fahren. In Badehose bei warmen Wetter zum rumdallern is ok aber nicht mit Klamotten und Angelzeugs. Nein mach das nicht!!!


----------



## saza (16. Juni 2003)

> Und ihr spielt mit dem Leben anderer boardies und nicht ich.


Is schon klar. Weil wie die Empfehlung geben, nicht mit dem Badeschlappen auf die Ostsee zu fahren. Du solltest Deine unqualifizierten Kommentare – in dieser Beziehung – für Dich behalten.


----------



## kh (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo..
das Paddeln/Rudern mit nem Schlauchboot gegen Wind oder Wind von der Seite ist wirklich nicht so einfach. Habe selber auf der Weser die Erfahrung gemacht, gegen Wind und Strömung. Es kommt aber glaube ich auch auf die Kielform des Schlauchbootes an. Ich habe einen flachen Bootsboden an meinem Boot, selbst wenn ich mit Außenborder fahre muß ich die Richtung öfters korrigieren. Mit einem V-Kiel ist das Boot leichter auf Kurs zu halten. Mein nächstes Boot hat ein V-Kiel.


----------



## til (16. Juni 2003)

Auch mit einem aufblasbaren Kiel ist ein Schlauchboot nicht allzu richtungsstabil, da ist halt einfach alles ein wenig zu Rund. Bei Booten ist das nicht so toll...


----------



## Frühaufsteher! (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Franky schrieb:


> Hmm... Nachdem, was uns da am WE passierte: 'n Motor...
> Ich weiss ja nicht, was das für ein "Fender" :q ist (Boden, max. Motorisierung, max. zugel. Personenzahl etc.), aber wenn Dir ein ablandiger Wind in das Ding packt, hast Du mit Rudern allein ein Problem!
> Auf jeden Fall mit an Bord gehört ein Schöpfgefäß, das Du auch als Bord-WC benutzen kannst, Wasserdichte Regenkleidung (für den Fall, dass Du Wasser übernimmst - auch Spritzwasser ist unangenehm!), wasserdichte Verpackungen dafür (schau mal im Kajakzubehör nach "Kentersäcken"). 1. Hilfe-Set, Sonnencreme, Sonnenbrille (am besten eine Pol-Brille), Getränke und und und...
> Wenn Du einen Motor Dir zulegen willst (bis 5 PS (3,68 kW) sind führerscheinfrei), MÜSSEN Werkzeug und Ersatzteile mit: Ersatzreissleine, Ersatzkerze, beim 4-Takter evtl. ein halber Liter Öl zum Nachfüllen, Splinte, Scherstifte etc. - ebenfalls alles möglichst wasserdicht verpackt.


 
Die Ratschläge sind sicherlich richtig, das hört sich allerdings so an, als wäre hier ein geräumiges Beiboot notwendig.|kopfkrat|bla::m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Machst deinem Namen ja alle Ehre ... war es wirklich nötig nen 9 Jahre alten Thread auszukramen #q


----------



## Frühaufsteher! (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Caddybaerchen schrieb:


> ich ziehe jetzt mal nen fazit:
> lass es sein!!! damit wirst du keine freude haben.
> wenn du es doch machst und ich sollte gerade rein zufällig mit meinem kumpel unterwegs sein wenn du in seenot bist werde ich dir dein boot wegnehmen und am strand verbrennen.
> ist zwar ne straftat aber ist mir dann letztendlich egal!!!


 
Warum solchen Aufwand betreiben?? Es langt doch je Luftkammer ein kleiner Pieks mit ner Reiszwecke....und Peng....:q#h:m


----------

